# What engine oil do you use?



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

This might sound like a silly question, but what viscosity engine oil do you people with the M54 engine (2.5 and 3 liter 2000- onwards) use? I know the manual and engine sticker clearly says use 5W-30, but I've also read from the BMW Roundel magazine that they use stuff like 10W-40 or 20W-50 because the 5W-30 may not provide adaquate protection and is for "incremental increases in corporate fuel economy"

So what do you use?


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Quick: what type of issue do you never hear people posting about on here?

Answer: wear-related engine problems (or engine issues of any type, really).

Use the 5W30 and get on with your life.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Plus you have consider that some people re still not using synthetic oils, which don't need the viscosity to protect, and that many subscribe to OWT (Old Wives Tales) in choosing oils.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Should have a done a search first, probably the most frequently asked question after 'which gas do you use?' 91 or higher, btw.

Use Mobil 1 0W-40, it's top quality stuff and meets the BMW specs.


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

MPower32, i'd say go with the bmw high-performance 5W-30 syn oil, or Castrol Syntec 5W-30.

http://www.castrol.com/castrol/productdetail.do?categoryId=82915470&contentId=6030793


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

This has been discussed many many times. Only if you can do a search, you will find lot of info. To sum it up:

1. OEM BMW high perforamnce synthetic from dealer
2. Castro syntec 5W30, make sure they are the "Made in Germany" one. Only this one meets BMW spec.
3. Mobile 1 0W40. With Mobile 1, 5W30 does not meet BMW spec.
4. Mobile 1 15W50 if you have a M.

There are many other choice. But the above seems to be the most common one. They can be easily purchased at a reasonable price. Out of the above, Mobile 1 0W40 is probably the best for non M model.

eel


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> 2. Castro syntec 5W30, make sure they are the "Made in Germany" one. Only this one meets BMW spec.
> l


Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the German Syntec 0W-30, not 5W-30? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

WAM said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the German Syntec 0W-30, not 5W-30? :dunno:


You're right; German Syntec is a 0w-30, and is only available at Autozone here in the US.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

WAM said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the German Syntec 0W-30, not 5W-30? :dunno:


Sorry, I am wrong. I haven't been using Castro. All I have use so far is Mobile 1.

eel


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> This has been discussed many many times. Only if you can do a search, you will find lot of info. To sum it up:
> 
> 2. Castro syntec 5W30, make sure they are the "Made in Germany" one. Only this one meets BMW spec.
> 
> eel


What is the difference between Castrol Syntec made in Germany and it being made some where else??
cheers
vern


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

vern said:


> What is the difference between Castrol Syntec made in Germany and it being made some where else??
> cheers
> vern


Nothing wrong with the oil being made elsewhere. We are just talking about the oils that meet BMW specs. A common misconception here in the US is that Castrol Syntec 5W-30 is the same oil as BMW 5W-30. BMW oil is also made by Castrol but it is made to the ACEA A3 spec, whereas Syntec meets the lesser A1 spec.

The Castrol Syntec 0W-30, made in Germany, meets the ACEA A3 and BMW specs.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

WAM said:


> Nothing wrong with the oil being made elsewhere. We are just talking about the oils that meet BMW specs. A common misconception here in the US is that Castrol Syndic 5W-30 is the same oil as BMW 5W-30. BMW oil is also made by Castrol but it is made to the ACEA A3 spec, whereas Syntec meets the lesser A1 spec.
> 
> The Castrol Syntec 0W-30, made in Germany, meets the ACEA A3 and BMW specs.


According to their US data sheet the Castrol 0W-30 does indeed meet the A3 standard.

Castrol Syntec Data Sheet .pdf

According to the data sheet the 5W-50, 10W-40 and 20W-50 also meet the A3 standard.


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

*Erklaren Sie*

so... 0W-30 meets the spec and 5W-30 doesn't. does changing the oil every 7.5k mi change the concern of meeting this spec ? aka: is the A3 standard strictly about long-life?

what are the pros & cons of switching to 0W-30 from 5W-30? i used to know what the first and second number meant. lowering the first number means that oil will circulate into the engine at a cold start faster right? and then a higher second number is better for hotter climates, stimmt? but is a higher first number better for high-mileage engines?


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I got an engine oil light about a month before my next oil service. I pulled the dipstick and I was about half a quart low so I added.....Castrol Syntec 5W-30 based on the numerous threads on Bimmerfest recommending it. :thumbup:


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

If you worry about not using the right oil, go with OEM BMW oil or Mobile 1 0W40. They are easy to obtain and meet all the A3 AND BMW long life spec.

As for Catro, it is a bit more complicated to get the "right" oil. And the "right" oil is not as widely available as the above.

If I were you, I will just stick to Mobile 1 0W40 and don't look at it again.

eel


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> If you worry about not using the right oil, go with OEM BMW oil or Mobile 1 0W40. They are easy to obtain and meet all the A3 AND BMW long life spec.
> 
> As for Catro, it is a bit more complicated to get the "right" oil. And the "right" oil is not as widely available as the above.
> 
> ...


How is Castrol less available than Mobil 1?

How is it more complicated to get the "right" oil?

According to my post above you can walk into any auto parts store and pick up a a case of Castrol Syntec 0W-30 and it will exceed all of the BMW required specs.


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

i found some answers at mobiloil.com. according to this page:

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_0W-40.aspx

0W and 40 are both improvements from 5W and 30.

Hello MObil


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> How is Castrol less available than Mobil 1?
> 
> How is it more complicated to get the "right" oil?
> 
> According to my post above you can walk into any auto parts store and pick up a a case of Castrol Syntec 0W-30 and it will exceed all of the BMW required specs.


Yes, castro syntec is widely available. BUT the right castro syntec for BMW, which is the 0W30 made in germany version, is hard to find. I have never seen it available in Kragan, Costco, walmart ... The only place I have seen it s Autozone. As for mobile 1 0W40, you can pretty much get it anywhere I mentioned aboved.

That is why I suggest the original poster to just go with Mobile 1 0W40.

eel


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> Yes, castro syntec is widely available. BUT the right castro syntec for BMW, which is the 0W30 made in germany version, is hard to find. I have never seen it available in Kragan, Costco, walmart ... The only place I have seen it s Autozone. As for mobile 1 0W40, you can pretty much get it anywhere I mentioned aboved.
> 
> That is why I suggest the original poster to just go with Mobile 1 0W40.
> 
> eel


Did you not read my post above? The US version exceeds all of BMW's requirements. :tsk:


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

I use the BMW oil; at $5.00 a quart it is cheaper than anything else I can find that meets BMW specs.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

CJsCar said:


> I use the BMW oil; at $5.00 a quart it is cheaper than anything else I can find that meets BMW specs.


:stupid: but my dealership gives me a BMWCCA price so its even lower than that :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> According to their US data sheet the Castrol 0W-30 does indeed meet the A3 standard.
> 
> Castrol Syntec Data Sheet .pdf
> 
> According to the data sheet the 5W-50, 10W-40 and 20W-50 also meet the A3 standard.


Yes, but the 5W-30 and 10W-30 do NOT.

Also notice that the 0W-30 is their "European Formula". It is likely that many of their other oils will met the spec, it is just they may not bother testing to all the ACEA specs. Such tests do cost money.

Any of the full synthetic oils are fine for 15K nominal oil change intervals.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I have only found Castrol 0w30 at Autozone stores, never anywhere else, might be an east coast thing:dunno: 

If you get an autozone rewards card you get 20% off, really a $20 gift card that you can use after you make 5 $20 purchases.

If your cheap, like me you can make that system work for you. Every week they have at least 2 or 3 items free after rebate, like Techron or wheel cleaner. I buy them, they count towards the free gift card but after the rebate all im out are a few stamps ( I steal them too:rofl: )

There is much debate over the M04 (year made) German Castrol being green and the new M05 which is gold, people went nuts and hoaded the green since oil analysis results were so good with that oil. Bobistheoilguy.com has a forum dedicated to GC and import oils. GC= German Castrol

If you see it in an odd bottle dont worry due to Katrina they had to change the bottle supplier and it looks different. They had to issue a note about it since the die hards were freaking out thinking they had changed the formula. 

For what its worth the new gold seems just as impressive in oil analysis as the green. Its a great oil, the only oil I have ever used where you add it to a car and notice a difference in sound, I swear in every car I put it in its noticeable, not my BMW since it already had good oil but all my beaters/girls car and family cars really seem to like it


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for all your responses. I see what Castrol ones are in stock in the neighborhood autostores, since I do know that Castrol is affliated in some way, shape, or form with BMW . I don't recall ever seeing a 0W-30, but I'll check around.


----------



## niktee (Apr 12, 2005)

*Oil type*

Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (GC) Made in Germany. Meets ACEA3 and BMW LL standards. Even though the warranty covers oil changes, the thought of going a year and a half(I drive approx. 10K per year) or 15,000 miles between oil changes is ludicrous! I do a self-change at approx. 7K.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

eelnoraa said:


> This has been discussed many many times. Only if you can do a search, you will find lot of info. To sum it up:
> 
> 1. OEM BMW high perforamnce synthetic from dealer
> 2. Castro syntec 5W30, make sure they are the "Made in Germany" one. Only this one meets BMW spec.
> ...


When I had my 15k service done at the dealer last week, I noticed that the BMW part oil was made by Castrol. Took me by surprise. I thought BMW oil was made by Mobil.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

niktee said:


> Castrol Syntec 0W-30 (GC) Made in Germany. Meets ACEA3 and BMW LL standards. Even though the warranty covers oil changes, the thought of going a year and a half(I drive approx. 10K per year) or 15,000 miles between oil changes is ludicrous! I do a self-change at approx. 7K.


ONE MORE TIME:

BMW also requires ANNUAL oil changes for lower mileage cars. These ANNUAL oil changes are covered by the maintenance agreement.

These differ slightly from an OIL SERVICE in that they only change the oil and filter. Nothing else.

They DO NOT reset the service indicator on annual oil changes unless you are likely (based on mileage) to be due the oil SERVICE withint 60 days of teh annual oil change.

And lastly, WARRANTY does NOT cover oil changes, the MAINTENANCE AGREEMENT does. There is a big difference between teh two.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

openning a can of worms here but what about Amsoil or RP or Redline?


----------



## tempestv8 (Oct 6, 2005)

BMW engine oil for the cars is definitely not made by Mobil.

BMW and Castrol have a long history together so I'll only put Castrol oil into my engine even if the oil is harder to buy.

I wouldn't put any other type of oil except for what is recommended by BMW.

Quite simple really!  

On the other hand, Mobil 1 is the only oil recommended for my Mercedes Benz, so I ONLY put Mobil 1 in the Merc. :rofl:


----------



## MikeCTM2 (Jun 21, 2005)

chivas, those oils are inferior -except Amsoil. 

with Amsoil you may get an extra 100 Grand or even more outta your engine. but, if you didn't start your engine out with it, don't switch over now.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

MikeCTM2 said:


> chivas, those oils are inferior -except Amsoil.
> 
> with Amsoil you may get an extra 100 Grand or even more outta your engine. but, if you didn't start your engine out with it, don't switch over now.


:rofl:


----------

